# France



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Iam off to France on Sept 14th on a culinary tour with Le Cordon Bleu culinary Institute and would like to know some great spots in Paris that any of you know about. Was there as a kid and am going again with a different perspective..
Thanks..
Danielle


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I didn't come across my favorite place in Paris (it's in Rouen), but have some baguette for me! Bon Voyage, Danielle. Take good notes and maybe some pictures to share, too.


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Chefteldanielle, I know you will have a wonderful time, yes? I spent 2 weeks in May near Lyon, the first week in a cooking school in Roanne, home of the Troisgras brothers restaurant.

Try to find out early where the best open markets are held, they're facinating. My only culinary surprize was the andouille which is WAY different than that made here in Louisiana. Have a great trip.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I will definately have a great time we are going all over France.. We are going to the market of Rungis and some other places.
I will have a real baguette for you..
Danielle


----------

